# Dog playing with eggs



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Ugh! We adopted a new dog from a humane society and we've been working through many many many issues. 

We've worked through potty training and chewing and the dreaded chicken chasing but we're dealing with something new that I've never dealt with. 

She has taken to plucking the eggs right out of the laying box and "playing" with them. She brings them out to the back door. I've been thinking of rolling the eggs in hot sauce for a while. Any one else dealing or have dealt with this issue?

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

She doesn't eat them? My dog has eaten eggs but not just played around with them.


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

She does wind up cracking them and eating them but it doesn't seem like she sets out to eat them because she carries them around for a while. 

That's what I'm told of course because I never see it while I'm at work. 

Bad quality for a dog around these parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

You could try putting something really got on there but I'm not sure it will work. But let us know!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think it's boredom. I deal with boredom a lot with my dogs and this sounds like something they would do. They are border collies and way too smart for their own good.

So I'd just swap a toy you want the dog to play with other than the eggs. Kong toys filled with favorite substance or bones or something to play with....

You may want to get rid of the dog's access to eggs when your not home tho.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea. Get her to find toys with treats in them, get her to enjoy something far away from the eggs


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Your new dog has access to the coop?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

After the first egg, which might have just been playing, it's on purpose. The dog now knows that an egg is food. My friend has a half-grown pup that is completely adjusted to sharing a yard with chickens. However, it seemed that her hens had stopped laying. Not. She found the pup (a large breed) in the act, in the chicken coop, with it's head in the nest. (She free-ranges her girls, so the people door is always open.) One episode with a hot wire and the dog no longer even tries to get into the coop. Now there are eggs to collect.


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea because I have basically the same setup. 

My two dogs share the yards with the girls and all the other animals just fine and I let my ladies free range all day so the door is always open. A little jolt may well cure her 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

